# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Belize

## DAL

Anyone been here?  Prices are not bad considering what SBH is becoming.  Thinking of trading August in SBH for Belize, would love feedback.

----------


## MIke R

I used to go there a lot when I lived in Houston...it was a quick flight from there... I loved it to death....best scuba diving I've ever done.....and I've done quite a bit of it in quite a few places...very friendly people and decent food....very laid back....no glitz and glamour ( a plus in my book)....dont know what its become since my last trip there in 87......we have been talking about going back to check it out again

----------


## PIRATE40

I USED TO GO IN THE EARLY 90'S...DIVING IS FIRST CLASS..I WAS FORTUNATE TO STAY  AT THE  FISHERIES MINISTER'S HOUSE IN DOWNTOWN BELIZE CITY..NO FRILLS AND GOOD PEOPLE (AND BELIKEN BEER!) I SEE NOW THE WATERFRONT IS BEING DEVELOPED WITH GOOD HOTELS. AMERGRIS KEY IS THE WAY TO GO FOR SECLUSION AND DIVE ACCESSABILITY..

----------


## mikeh375

My wife and I are heading to Ambergris Caye in 3 weeks. I'll file a trip report when I return. This will be our first visit there. We were able to get what I think is a good price. We're staying at the Banana Beach Resort, and got a 1 bedroom ocean view suite, full breakfast daily, and RT air on American Air Lines from Philadelphia, via Miami for $2200.00 total.We booked it through Sam's Club Travel.

----------


## mikeh375

> Anyone been here?  Prices are not bad considering what SBH is becoming.  Thinking of trading August in SBH for Belize, would love feedback.



My wife and I just got back from a week on Ambergris Caye. We had a wonderful time. The people are very friendly, and everyone speaks English well. We stayed at Banana Beach Resort, and had a one bedroom, ocean front suite. The hotel is a little dated, but very clean, and the staff is wonderful. They're also the only resort on the island that has their own power generator in case of a power outage. Great restaurants on the island....and at least 1/2 the price of the restaurants on St. Barths. Great diving and snorkeling. We got a good price from Sam's Club Travel...$2100.00 total...included air from Philadelphia, suite, and full breakfast daily. Eight hours of fishing will cost only around $300.00 and that includes a beach barbque of your fish, lobster caught by the captain, or chicken. Ambergris Caye is like Cancun was 50 years ago...dirt streets...no high rises...great people.

----------

